# Taking new Recruits in April?



## McAllister (27 Jan 2005)

Well, just did my interview. I got grilled for about an hour and a half but it wasnt stressful at all. I think i did well.  

The Interviewer (a P.O. first class I believe) told me that they probably wont be taking in new recruits for reg force 031 infantry until the new fiscal year (April, I think).  

If this is true, does anyone have a rough guess how amny will be taken in, and also, when they'll take the next group after that?


----------



## Skinny (27 Jan 2005)

I hope thats not true i've been waiting for 7 months that would make it 10.....


----------



## atticus (27 Jan 2005)

Infantry 031 is closed until April. Thats what my recruiter told me too. All MOC's are closed until April except a few armour positions.


----------



## Butters (28 Jan 2005)

> Hurry up and wait


----------



## putz (28 Jan 2005)

Same here had my interview on monday and they said 031 closed till April 01 told me there is another board meeting for armour in 3 week of feb(?) and then there only taking 10 or so.... but I guess artillary is really looking for people


----------



## JustinIverson (28 Jan 2005)

Ya so seems like most of you guys including myself will forsure be out there in good ole St.Jean come April, you shouldn't all be too bummed we get to train in the summer  Better then freezing our asses off!!! lol.. Well If any of ya wanna keep in touch in-case we do end up on the same course for Infantry 031. Regs.  I'm Justin and I'm 18 years old from Windsor,Ontario  add me to msn Infantry_Soldier_04@hotmail.com or yahoo JustinIverson2002    and i hope to hear more of ya guys soon.


----------



## Skinny (28 Jan 2005)

Well i wonder how many guys are waiting for 031, if its not open till April I'm thinking there is alot of people before me and I might not be going in April.Which makes my wait longer, just what i needed. Just what everyone else needed also.

Justin, we might be in the same BMQ.How long have you been waiting?


----------



## JustinIverson (29 Jan 2005)

I'm been waiting say since mind October or  Novemeber very beginging , yeah how old are you ? and where ya from?


----------



## Skinny (29 Jan 2005)

Hey, I'm 19 and from Amherst, Nova Scotia. Like i said before the whole process for me has taken 7 months and still counting. They need to fix these wait times.


----------



## David Price (29 Jan 2005)

Is Infantry 031 closed until April for just the Regular Force or does that include Reserves as well?  What armour positions are still open?  Does anyone know?  Thanks.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jan 2005)

Quote from Skinny,
_Hey, I'm 19 and from Amherst, Nova Scotia. Like i said before the whole process for me has taken 7 months and still counting. They need to fix these wait times._

7 months and your thinking its long?....go tomorrow untrained and apply for a career-type job in a company and see how long it takes before something[if anything] happens,....don't forget to be checking for other options while you are waiting because they just might never take you.


----------



## Skinny (29 Jan 2005)

Bruce, good point. Never saw it that way. Its not just the wait its the way they did things. All my tests and my interview had to be rescheduled, with no reason from them as to why. It just felt like they we screwing me around.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jan 2005)

QUOTE,
_Bruce, good point. Never saw it that way. Its not just the wait its the way they did things. All my tests and my interview had to be rescheduled, with no reason from them as to why. It just felt like they we screwing me around._

That does seem to be a problem board-wide and we probably could fill a book here, all we can do is hope that it does get better.


----------



## Ghost (29 Jan 2005)

> 7 months and your thinking its long?....go tomorrow untrained and apply for a career-type job in a company and see how long it takes before something[if anything] happens,....don't forget to be checking for other options while you are waiting because they just might never take you.



That is a very long time.   Take a look south of the border and see how they get things done.   It doesn't take 7 months, they take you in 2 weeks if you want.

We are talking about the army and 99.9% of applicants have 0 experience when it comes to infantry so just about everybody is untrained when they start yet they are able to do the job.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jan 2005)

Quote,
That is a very long time.  Take a look south of the border and see how they get things done.  It doesn't take 7 months, they take you in 2 weeks if you want.

You sure about this?......................facts?


We are talking about the army and 99.9% of applicants have 0 experience when it comes to infantry so just about everybody is untrained when they start yet they are able to do the job.


Not sure what you are trying to say here, but I hope it isn't that no training is required to be Infantry,.....oh, boy!
My point is go to Nortel and apply for a internet security job ;D but have no training and just see if 7 months is too long....


----------



## Ghost (29 Jan 2005)

I am saying that they train you how to do the job.

Your not making a very good comparison because the requirements for a Nortel internet security job are very different than a job in the infantry.

You don't need to know computer programming to do the job of an infantryman and you don't need to be in good shape to work in an internet security job.

Yeah and if you want some facts a friend of mine in the US started his application around the same time I did and he is in and finished all his training and I am still waiting to even be hired.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (29 Jan 2005)

Quote,
Yeah and if you want some facts a friend of mine in the US started his application around the same time I did and he is in and finished all his training and I am still waiting to even be hired.

...two weeks, though?


----------



## Ghost (29 Jan 2005)

His took longer because he didn't want to leave right away, took him about a month.


----------



## Torlyn (29 Jan 2005)

Ghost said:
			
		

> Yeah and if you want some facts a friend of mine in the US started his application around the same time I did and he is in and finished all his training and I am still waiting to even be hired.



That's also in the States, where they have a bit of a different funding system for the military.   Namely, they have funds.      7 months is nothing.   Talk to a few of us DEO's who are going to be waiting at least a year (my case) or more (Pieman's looking at 18 months now) before you start complaining.   7 months is (as Bruce has said) a drop in the bucket when you're choosing a career.   All good things come to those who wait, and trust me, as someone who's been working in the provincial and federal governments for many moons, patience is a REQUIRED virtue.   

T


----------



## StormTrooper (30 Jan 2005)

That is true, 7 months IS a drop in the bucket for the CANADIAN Forces.. Thats the sad part of it all...


----------



## Island Ryhno (31 Jan 2005)

I see this same problem all over the place..wait times are way too long. I'd like to know if there is anyone from Newfoundland here as it doesn't seem to take as long from St.John's to get on course, provided of course that you're a suitable candidate (med ok etc etc)
Also one more thing for those of you inquiring about the 031 being closed until April, that doesn't mean that you will be going in April for sure, it means that there is another selection board in April and the basic may not be until May or June, you may want to inquire with the recruiting office.


----------



## JustinIverson (9 Mar 2005)

hey guys i actually got a call from my local RC here in Windsor with a job offer with the PPCLI for an Infantry position of course i accepted it and i get sworn in March 23rd at 10 am and my basic date is April 16th  just thought i'd tell ya guys that i was waiting about 4 months since i was merit listed..Thnx guys for all your help and if any of ya are going on course with me write back a PM or something k


----------



## mo-litia (9 Mar 2005)

Good on ya Justin!

Don't catch the clap from the Commandant at JD's!

You'll know who I'm talking about soon enough...   ;D

(Look for blonde hair, a sloped forehead, beer belly and a desire to live in the shacks 'rent-free'; if you know what I mean.... :dontpanic

_This post was not intended to detract from any of the fine people of Wainwright; just the select group of regular's at JD's. You know who you are_* - and I know who you are!*


----------



## jarko (9 Mar 2005)

After waiting 8 months i finally got a call and a job offer for PPCLI as Infantry, my basic starts April 12, 2005, Will be sworn in on April 4th..


----------



## Block 1 (9 Mar 2005)

The PPCLI outstanding troops. I worked with them on several missions and a commando course many years past. Good luck to you.


----------



## JustinIverson (9 Mar 2005)

Hey Jarko i hope mines getting changed to that date b'cuz that way were on the same course maybe same flight outta T-Dot!!! Just hope lol i know i am would be nice to know someone before hand especially not too far from my home town too..well ttyl man 

Jusitn


----------



## JustinIverson (9 Mar 2005)

Actually Jarkco good news kinda lol i just got a call from my recruiter and im getting sworn in now on Apirl 1st and still have the April 16th basic date as far as i know so hopefully it all goes smoothly from now on lol...


----------



## Air Force Tech (9 Mar 2005)

Congrats guys.  My BMQ starts April 12 as well, maybe see you there.


----------



## JustinIverson (9 Mar 2005)

well im still the 16th so you guys might be a different job training im going Infantry i thought they make everyone for Infantry train together for basic or does it not matter just curious??


----------



## jarko (9 Mar 2005)

If you see the 6'6 tall guy, then its probably me. Cya there

Btw, did they tell you when your basic will end??  They said mine will last till June 16th.


----------



## Air Force Tech (9 Mar 2005)

As far as I know, trades are not seperated during BMQ because basic training is the same for everybody anyway.  Yeah, provided all goes well, (and it will) my grad should be June 16 as well.  ttyl


----------



## JustinIverson (9 Mar 2005)

yea im suppose to graduate that do too i think but weird how they told me i go there April 16th and not 4 days sooner like you 2 are you going for Infantry though thats what im going for???


----------



## Air Force Tech (10 Mar 2005)

No, I'm gonna be a ATIS Tech in the regular force.  Are you reg infantry or res?  Starting BMQ on a Saturday would be strange for regs, unless you're course actually starts on the 19th which would be a Tuesday and your flight is on the 16th.  Call your recruiter and find out for sure.  My flight is on April 9 but my BMQ doesn't start until the 12th.


----------



## jarko (10 Mar 2005)

I'm going for reg Infantry, btw, do they pay for your transporation there??


----------



## JustinIverson (10 Mar 2005)

well the 16th is a sunday just weird how im not on Jarko's course im like a couple days... later just kinda pisses me off lol, well its not a big problem just im still going so thats all good. well they would probally for me i heard fly me from Windsor to Toronto and then from there to Montreal and yes they pay for plane tickets so i'd be on the plane with some guys on my course more then likely i would hopefully like to think so anyway


----------

